# How to properly ground Lutron Skylark dimmers



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Those annoying green strings that come dangling off dimmers are so annoying. I hate cutting them off.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I always snip them off... but in Canaduh our boxes come with bonding straps so the yokes for devices are bonded anyway.

Apparently 'Murica aint down wit dat.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Yea 'Murcia ain't down wit tha sideways panels. We ground like 480's picture....


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

It's only missing a Carlon box.


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

MTW said:


> It's only missing a Carlon box.


What is this antipathy that you have going for Smurf boxes? 

-- 
Tom


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

hornetd said:


> What is this antipathy that you have going for Smurf boxes?
> 
> --
> Tom



You're new here, but you'll learn.

Carlon boxes are an inside joke here..... Carlon blue nail-ons = hack work.


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

good god


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

It'll be fine. The yoke screws will ground it to the box.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

madrone48 said:


> It'll be fine. The yoke screws will ground it to the box.


Yeah that highly conductive brown fiber board box (basically a plastic box)
:thumbup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow. Haha. I just cut them off but this is a whole new level


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

